# Vintage Pipe Collection



## Madcaddyman (Sep 1, 2012)

Who here has the ball$ to pull the trigger on this auction! :faint2:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230895313258?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Funny thing is there is probably enough there to be WELL worth the 250 that is the starting bid. Interested in seeing how high this goes.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Booya! First bidder!


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

the thing is this, he can have 200 grabows or 200 dunhills


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

pipinho said:


> the thing is this, he can have 200 grabows or 200 dunhills


I'm saying grabows.....


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

to me still would be a good deal I might be a noob at this but my grabow is my only pipe that does not gurgle and smokes great but then again I only have a few others to compare it too but if i had the funds i would jump on this


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Thers no way that collection is not worth $250. Those pipe stands are worth $100 easy. If it wasn't Christmas time I would bid on it.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Well, when I win it I'll post more detailed information and pictures...lol


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> Well, when I win it I'll post more detailed information and pictures...lol


I hope you do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd say it's very likely that there are several Grabows in there, but I also see several promising looking pipes...

If the timing were better, I would be a contender


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm going to guess it goes for close to a grand. That's at least 200 pipes and someone who resells will be all over this. I wish I had that kind of money I would love to work my way through all of those restoring them...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! I'd gladly give $250 for all that if I had it to spend! I bet there are some jewels in there the seller doesn't even know he has...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

This would make a great project. I too, say it will go for about a grand.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Holy moly! That's a lot of pipes! Yeah if it wasn't Christmas I'd bid too! I wouldn't keep them all but man...I could probably finance a few upgrades on the Jeep with that collection!


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

yellowv said:


> I hope you do.


Me too.

Couch


----------



## Tasiac (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck, Shawn, and everyone else. That is one impressive collection!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Split? :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. A split might be in order to assure a puff member wins it.......


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Adam said:


> Split? :lol:





Hannibal said:


> That's what I was thinking. A split might be in order to assure a puff member wins it.......


I'd be up for that if my budget wasn't completely blown already... out:

I see a couple nice looking calabash pipes (which my collection is sadly lacking).


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm in for $100


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

That man must really..... really......... REALLY Love his wife


----------



## pipe30 (Dec 5, 2012)

I would love it until I had to figure out where to store that many pipes


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

pipe30 said:


> I would love it until I had to figure out where to store that many pipes


Oh... That's a horrible problem to have! :loco: :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

pipe30 said:


> I would love it until I had to figure out where to store that many pipes


Well, thank you Debbie Downer! :lol: And I was all ready to bid on it!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Ask the seller, "Can you post more pictures of the pipes?"

His response, "I apologize but I set everything up for the picture and then took it down. I will tell you there are several very nice pipes and whomever wins this auction will be extremely pleased. Sorry I can't be of more help."


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Currently up to $305......


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Currently up to $305......


I am currently the high bidder. But if I don't get some details about the pipes I won't go much higher than my current bid. I've asked the seller another question, to provide me some names on the pipes. See what he does.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> I'm in for $100


In all seriousness, I'd throw up $50 or $100 for a portion of the winnings... I think maybe we should take a "group buy" option more seriously here.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

How would it be broken up between the winners? Whom decides who gets what?


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

lets see, buy for 1,000 ,sell for 10 a piece to puff members, I think there is profit to be made


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Hambone1 said:


> How would it be broken up between the winners? Whom decides who gets what?


It would be a little tricky, but I think we just vest one member who's interested and well respected amongst the piper community here with the power to purchase and split evenly and fairly... It could never be 100% fair, but it could be 95% fair... For me if that means I get 10 pipes for $100. If out of those 10 pipes, one is a really nice piece and the other nine are good smokers, camp pipes, what have you, I would feel pretty good about that purchase.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd be game for $100


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Could draft the pipes like they do in the NFL amongst the winners.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Hambone1 said:


> How would it be broken up between the winners? Whom decides who gets what?


You're the high bidder, _you_ do!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

It something I dont think more than 1000 bucks should be invested in, if I get my christmas bonus this week I could front the money. But I know I don't have the knowledge to split and inspect a lot like that. I guess it is something we could work on. Any thoughts on who would be proper to do this? and assuming we could get the money together. I guess Ideally we would need 20 people. or 18 , and then ten pipes for one for the person putting up the money, and ten for the person sorting it out. Maybe this is all a pipe dream. I guess we have to think about the posibility of some of them being crappers and having to be thrown away. Lastly if we can get 10 people to pay $100 any one else would be welcome, but any extra profit that doesnt go to covering sorting and shipping costs could be used to run a contests or put together welcome packages for newbies or send pipes and cigars to the troops.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Too complicated, messy and possible drama explosion that I just don't foresee me getting involved in. I'll bid until my limit and if you guys want to get a group buy, more power to you, but not for me.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

hadn't considered the drama problem, it may just not be a doable thing. if someone feels shorted then that cause problems and someone will probably feel that way.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like an instant job. Profits probably -- but a job. sigh. I'm so lazy.

Wonder what the racks are like? $355 and soaring. lane:

How about a pool for guessing the high bid? I'll offer a 20 gram sample of absolutely anything in my cellar for the closest bidder without going over. Just for kicks. :mrgreen: If I win, it goes to second place, but I get the glory!

$2150


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

No longer high bidder. They topped my $350.00. Going to wait to see if this goes thru the roof before I consider bidding again. Without more details about the items I can't see myself going much higher


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

freestoke said:


> Looks like an instant job. Profits probably -- but a job. sigh. I'm so lazy.
> 
> Wonder what the racks are like? $355 and soaring. lane:
> 
> ...


1075.00


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Rare to see as large a lot on ebay. Could 500 or more pipes. It's a big risk. I'm sure there will be a few really nice pipes in here but the majority? 

I'd guess they're worth maybe $3 a pop to one of the estate resellers. 100 broken or valueless, 200 @ $10, 100 @ $20; 50 @ $40; 50 @ $50 on average. Total resale value to a trader, maybe $8500 tops. The racks are gravy. Given the risk and work involved, I'd be very surprised if it made more than $2000.

The great Criswell predicts: It'll creep up to 600-700 and stick until right at the end. Then 1250 at the hammer. I wouldn't risk more. Who really wants maybe 300 $10 pipes...

I love having opinions with absolutely no basis.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Looks like an instant job. Profits probably -- but a job. sigh. I'm so lazy.
> 
> Wonder what the racks are like? $355 and soaring. lane:
> 
> ...


$842, based on nothing.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay, let's organize this...

$2100 -- me
$1250 -- Robert
$1075 -- Patrick
$842 -- Ian

Cut and paste and insert your rung.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the contest!

$2100 -- me
$1250 -- Robert
$1149 -- Gregg
$1075 -- Patrick
$842 -- Ian

Cut and paste and insert your rung.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

$2100 -- me
$1250 -- Robert
$1149 -- Gregg
$1075 -- Patrick
$927 -- Pat(phager)
$842 -- Ian

Cut and paste and insert your rung.\ 


If I had some money, I'd totally try to get that lot. But then again I'm a nut for restoring old pipes.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

$2100 -- me
$1250 -- Robert
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1075 -- Patrick
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian

Cool contest! Thanks!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

$2100 -- me
$1250 -- Robert
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1075 -- Patrick
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$1176 -- Shawn


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

$2100 -- me
$1250 -- Robert
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1075 -- Patrick
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$1176 -- Shawn 
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

And, the entries close *Friday at high noon. *


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

$2100 -- me
$1500 -- DanR
$1250 -- Robert
$1176 -- Shawn 
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

$2100 -- me
$1500 -- DanR
$1250 -- Robert
$1176 -- Shawn
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1001-- Andrew(snagstangl)
$1075 -- Patrick
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

DanR said:


> $2100 -- me
> $1500 -- DanR
> $1250 -- Robert
> $1176 -- Shawn
> ...


Since it's closest without going over:

$2100 -- me
$1501--mikebjrtx
$1500 -- DanR
$1250 -- Robert
$1176 -- Shawn 
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian

If I win look out Dan


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

$2100 -- me
$1501--mikebjrtx
$1500 -- DanR
$1250 -- Robert
$1176 -- Shawn 
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$1388--Joe (sweater88)

Great contest Dan! Thank you!!!! I wish I knew more about pipes sp i could eyeball them and get a better feel for whats there. Maybe someone should email the seller and see if he is willing to snap a few more pics. If its able to help him get more money he will do it, if it exposes a collection of junk he won't.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Had to end it with "88" huh sweater8sunglassessmiley? :lol:


----------



## pipe30 (Dec 5, 2012)

haha... sorry, I wasn't trying to be a downer. I guess my wife and her thoughts were rubbing off on me with that post.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

$2100 -- me
$1501--mikebjrtx
$1500 -- DanR
$1250 -- Robert
$1176 -- Shawn
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$1001-- Andrew(snagstangl)
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$1388--Joe (sweater8

just putting myself back in there, looks like I got accidentally edited out.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

$2100 -- me
$1901 -- drastic_quench
$1501--mikebjrtx
$1500 -- DanR
$1250 -- Robert
$1176 -- Shawn
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$1001-- Andrew(snagstangl)
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$1388--Joe (sweater8


----------



## Madcaddyman (Sep 1, 2012)

Now look what I started...LOL, BTW if someone dose do the auction pool I'd be willing to go in at $150.00.

$2100 -- me
$1901 -- drastic_quench
$1501--mikebjrtx
$1500 -- DanR
$1250 -- Robert
$1176 -- Shawn
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$1001-- Andrew(snagstangl)
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$1388--Joe (sweater8
$1350--Rene (Madcaddyman)


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

i say 1750!11


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

$2100 -- me
$1901 -- drastic_quench
$1501--mikebjrtx
$1500 -- DanR
$1250 -- Robert
$1176 -- Shawn
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$1001-- Andrew(snagstangl)
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$1388--Joe (sweater8
$1350--Rene (Madcaddyman)
$802 Dave (dr. Plume)


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

$y2100 -- me
$1901 -- drastic_quench
$1750 -- pipinho
$1501--mikebjrtx
$1500 -- DanR
$1250 -- Robert
$1176 -- Shawn
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$1001-- Andrew(snagstangl)
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$1388--Joe (sweater8
$1350--Rene (Madcaddyman)
$802 -- Dave (dr. Plume)[/QUOTE]


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> Great contest Dan! Thank you!!!! I wish I knew more about pipes sp i could eyeball them and get a better feel for whats there. Maybe someone should email the seller and see if he is willing to snap a few more pics. If its able to help him get more money he will do it, if it exposes a collection of junk he won't.


Just to clarify, this is Freestoke's contest. And I echo your sentiments - thanks for the great contest Jim!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Just to clarify, this is Freestoke's contest. And I echo your sentiments - thanks for the great contest Jim!


More than welcome, everybody. Looks like it's stuck at $355. The cheesy Dr. Plume/Prof Plum is looking better all the time.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

$2100 -- me
$1901 -- drastic_quench
$1750 -- pipinho
$1501--mikebjrtx
$1500 -- DanR
$1388--Joe (sweater8
$1350--Rene (Madcaddyman)
$1250 -- Robert
$1176 -- Shawn
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$1001-- Andrew(snagstangl)
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$802 -- Dave (dr. Plume)

Just tidying up a bit...

And at $355 we remain. sigh. Where ARE all the bidders? What would you rather have, one of the those Stiff or Porsche pipes or a few estate racks? (I still think those racks alone are probably worth more than $355.)


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Why in the world would someone name a pipe company Stiff?

I have setup desire to put a stiff pipe in my mouth... Just sayin.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah especially in French because there is an inappropriate French phrase that has to do with pipe smoking and stiff would make it worse.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Why in the world would someone name a pipe company Stiff?
> 
> I have setup desire to put a stiff pipe in my mouth... Just sayin.


:rofl:

I swear, I was phrasing a reply concerning this pipe a little while ago, carefully avoiding any contratemps with "stiff".


----------



## scopawl (Sep 21, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted yet.



> Q: You've got a lot of pipes there! Would you mind telling me what words are on some of these pipes in order for me to get an idea of their general value? Maybe 10 or so if you get a chance and are willing. Thank you so much! Damon
> A: I grabbed a handful of pipes and here are the names. They are not limited to this by any means. Lots of good pipes in this collection. Barrister Dr. Grabow Starfire LHS Purex Calabrest Jost's Amphora Xtra 728 Amphora Xtra 722 Medico Bruyere Kaywoodie Royal Demuth Aristomatic Adventurer Peterson's Sterling


Also, my guess included:

$2100 -- me
$1901 -- drastic_quench
$1750 -- pipinho
$1501--mikebjrtx
$1500 -- DanR
$1388--Joe (sweater8
$1350--Rene (Madcaddyman)
$1250 -- Robert
$1176 -- Shawn
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$1050 -- Paul (scopawl)
$1001-- Andrew(snagstangl)
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$802 -- Dave (dr. Plume)


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Why in the world would someone name a pipe company Stiff?
> 
> I have setup desire to put a stiff pipe in my mouth... Just sayin.


Setup? Stupid phone! That should have been ZERO.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dr. Plume said:


> Yeah especially in French because there is an inappropriate French phrase that has to do with pipe smoking and stiff would make it worse.


It's not that inappropriate. I'd say that at least 50% of people enjoyed it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, I've literally never seen so many pipes in my life. Even the local pipe shop can't compare.

Too late to enter???

$2100 -- me
$1901 -- drastic_quench
$1750 -- pipinho
$1501--mikebjrtx
$1500 -- DanR
$1388--Joe (sweater8
$1350--Rene (Madcaddyman)
$1250 -- Robert
$1176 -- Shawn
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$1050 -- Paul (scopawl)
$1012.57 -- Jeff (commonsenseman)
$1001-- Andrew(snagstangl)
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$802 -- Dave (dr. Plume)

Thanks for the contest Jim!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Rats. Dupe. :rant:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

commonsenseman said:


> Wow, I've literally never seen so many pipes in my life. Even the local pipe shop can't compare.
> 
> Too late to enter???


The deadline is Friday at high noon. A common sense guess, Jeff. :tu

$405 and rising...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

freestoke said:


> The deadline is Friday at high noon. A common sense guess, Jeff. :tu
> 
> $405 and rising...


Here's hoping!

I'm surprised nobody has guessed $1,212.12


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

My guess: 1337


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Surprised no one's guessed the obvious:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

$2100 -- me
$1901 -- drastic_quench
$1750 -- pipinho
$1501--mikebjrtx
$1500 -- DanR
$1388--Joe (sweater8
$1350--Rene (Madcaddyman)
$1337 -- Mark the Milagro
$1250 -- Robert
$1176 -- Shawn
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$1050 -- Paul (scopawl)
$1012.57 -- Jeff (commonsenseman)
$1001-- Andrew(snagstangl)
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$802 -- Dave (dr. Plume)


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

$2100 -- me
$1901 -- drastic_quench
$1750 -- pipinho
$1501--mikebjrtx
$1500 -- DanR
$1388--Joe (sweater8
$1350--Rene (Madcaddyman)
$1337 -- Mark the Milagro
$1250 -- Robert
$1217 -- ProbateGeek (since it ends on 12/17)
$1176 -- Shawn
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$1050 -- Paul (scopawl)
$1012.57 -- Jeff (commonsenseman)
$1001-- Andrew(snagstangl)
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$802 -- Dave (dr. Plume)

Man, I'd like to spend a day or two going through those... and thanks, Jim!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

$2100 -- me
$1901 -- drastic_quench
$1750 -- pipinho
$1501--mikebjrtx
$1500 -- DanR
$1388--Joe (sweater8
$1350--Rene (Madcaddyman)
$1337 -- Mark the Milagro
$1250 -- Robert
$1217 -- ProbateGeek (since it ends on 12/17)
$1176 -- Shawn
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$1050 -- Paul (scopawl)
$1043 -- MarkC
$1012.57 -- Jeff (commonsenseman)
$1001-- Andrew(snagstangl)
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$802 -- Dave (dr. Plume)

This guess doesn't give me much room to win, but I'm positive that's where it's going to end!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Inching up. $440


$2100 -- freestoke
$1901 -- drastic_quench
$1750 -- pipinho
$1501--mikebjrtx
$1500 -- DanR
$1388--Joe (sweater8
$1350--Rene (Madcaddyman)
$1337 -- Mark the Milagro
$1250 -- Robert
$1217 -- ProbateGeek (since it ends on 12/17)
$1176 -- Shawn
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$1050 -- Paul (scopawl)
$1043 -- MarkC
$1012.57 -- Jeff (commonsenseman)
$1001-- Andrew(snagstangl)
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$802 -- Dave (dr. Plume)


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

$2100 -- freestoke
$1901 -- drastic_quench
$1750 -- pipinho
$1501--mikebjrtx
$1500 -- DanR
$1388--Joe (sweater8
$1350--Rene (Madcaddyman)
$1337 -- Mark the Milagro
$1250 -- Robert
$1217 -- ProbateGeek (since it ends on 12/17)
$1176 -- Shawn
$1149 -- Gregg
$1124 - Josh (AStateJB)
$1111 -- Chris (nikonnut)
$1075 -- Patrick
$1050 -- Paul (scopawl)
$1043 -- MarkC
$1012.57 -- Jeff (commonsenseman)
$1001-- Andrew(snagstangl)
$950 -- Joey (jobes2007)
$927 -- Pat (phager)
$842 -- Ian
$802 -- Dave (dr. Plume)

My master plan: Pay the $950 for the pipes. Win a 20 gram sample for free! Woohoo!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

All the good pipes are in the racks, with their FourDot and Dunhill dots hidden. The odds are good that my stolen pipes are in there! :spy: If I see my FourDot prince and Wade freehand, I'm calling the cops.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'm thinking that one rack in the back that you just can't see is loaded!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

No chance of my christmas bonus until after this has closed so i will be at the mercy of the bidding gods and hope i get the 20 gram choice of baccy.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I hate you; it's already out of my bonus range. :lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

$460. Things are picking up!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

well its out of my bonus range as well since, i don't know exactly when im getting it. I got about 10 other pipes in the mail today anyway, I don't need 500 more. But I do like the 10 dollar range pipes, damn im cheap.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

apparently they are mosty grabows


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> well its out of my bonus range as well since, i don't know exactly when im getting it. I got about 10 other pipes in the mail today anyway, I don't need 500 more. But I do like the 10 dollar range pipes, damn im cheap.


I do need another 500 pipes; just not these 500. I too like pipes in the $10 range - particularly Dunhills, Pre-Transition Barlings and the like. If anyone knows of a ready supply, I'd be very pleased to hear... I'm tight as a gnat's chuff.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Problem is its a gamble


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

pipinho said:


> apparently they are mosty grabows


Grabow. Make a lot of "reasonably priced" pipes, I believe. Might have pitched things a bit high...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

pipinho said:


> apparently they are mosty grabows


There's at least a Falcon/Viking thing and the one center, right between the drawers, front. That pipe looks "interesting". Makes me suspect there are things other than Grabows in there. I mean, if they were all Grabows, the guy who bought them would be a bit weird -- it'd be like collecting string or something. Plus, where there are Grabows there are Kaywoodies. (I just made that up, but I don't have either, so what do I know? :dunno


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I mean, if they were all Grabows, the guy who bought them would be *a bit weird* -- it'd be *like collecting string or something*.


Hey! Watch it, bub -


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey! Watch it, bub -


sheesh. You're a veritable minefield, Terry! I'll try to swear off analogies for at least a week. :lol:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Sit sitting pretty for now that is.....


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tick $501. Fifty at a whack, things are picking up.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I guess we will see what the weekend will bring, im hoping someone gets drunk and ups it by about 500 bucks.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> I guess we will see what the weekend will bring, im hoping someone gets drunk and ups it by about 500 bucks.


The serious bids will be done in the last second or two - they usually are. Unless some excited amateurs push things beyond reason earlier on.


----------



## Bigcatohmy (Jan 19, 2012)

late to the party, I heard about this auction on another forum, so word is getting around....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

they added more pictures and from what i could see theres at least 2 charatans and a sasieni four dot in there, plus she stated theres a peterson in there. id take a chance but cant swing that kinda loot...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I predict Erik Nording pops up with the high bid at the last minute - he's hoping to pick up enough at once to make a second Pipe Sculpture.

It could happen... :hmm:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

the new pictures, dont really inspire me. I have a bunch of pipes that i need to refurb any way.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

At $676, the people around here might be interested just for fuel for their woodstoves. Lookin' strong, Dave! Bon chance!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

745 going to pass me up soon I think.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I just realized this lot was in a burb of Des moines, IA. I live in des moines, weird.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> 745 going to pass me up soon I think.


Wonder how many players there are. Fourteen bids -- five players? Probably another five interested lurkers, going up $50 a pop. Yeah, I don't like your chances, Dave. :tsk:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Holy Shit. $1,603.00. Good for the seller!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, but it's still four bucks a pipe.
He shouldda sold em in small lots.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

And the hammer falls at $1603. Let's see...

----
$1750 -- pipinho
*$1501--mikebjrtx*
$1500 -- DanR
----

We have a WINNER! :tu Nice number, Mike! :smile: Just pop me a preference and it'll be in the mail tout suite. :tu

I think whoever got it probably has a steal. That many pipes and there's almost certain to be a few nice pipes in there. And the racks. Nobody seems nearly as impressed as I am by the racks, but they could be worth quite by themselves. Big racks like those go for a bundle, ESPECIALLY old ones, as long as they're not broken.

Anyhow, *congratulazione*!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats and thanks for the contest!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the contest Jim!!

Congrats Mike!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the contest Jim, congrats Mike!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, everybody, it was fun! And Mike, anything you find here is fair game: Tobacco Cellar freestoke's summary pipe tobacco aging cellar


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks for the game, it was awesome, I thought it would go lower but, on the other hand none of us have to sort through, or store all those pipes!


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

That unknown Foggy Boggy is calling out to me.
I'd like to try it.
Thanks Jim

I will send Dan a little something since I stole his guess.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

mikebjrtx said:


> That unknown Foggy Boggy is calling out to me.
> I'd like to try it.
> Thanks Jim
> 
> I will send Dan a little something since I stole his guess.


I'll pop that in an envelope momentarily! I'm reminded of movie I saw once, where this nerdy guy has a uniform in the closet that turns him into a superman type guy. At the end, he holds his love interest in his arms and offers to fly her anywhere. "Cairo, London, Paris, Tokyo, you name it!" His girlfriend says, "Jersey!" "Jersey it is!" And out the window they fly. :lol:

If there's anybody that can identify this stuff, it'd be you! :tu

Hard cheese, Dan! :frown:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

And it's off, with an escort. The Foggy Boggy was a bit on the light side, so I went with a xmas bonus to make up the difference. lane:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

mikebjrtx said:


> I will send Dan a little something since I stole his guess.


No need for that Mike. It was just a game and you won fair and square. Congratulations, and please, PLEASE, tell us what you think that Foggy Boggy really is!


----------

